# Power Consumption



## 3colors

I know it may not matter to many but I am curious as to what the power consumption of the 922 is in indle/standby state and while it's in full use.

Anyone have a kill-a-watt device?
What are the stated power consumption specs? I can't seem to find them online.


----------



## TulsaOK

I have a kill-a-watt device. Get me a 922 and I'll check it for you.


----------



## MrC

I just plugged one in... back with you shortly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'll be surprised if it is much different than what the 722K has been reported to draw... since they are pretty similar hardware. Maybe slightly more if the Sling stuff still draws power when not being used.


----------



## MrC

Here is 20 minutes in Standby, and 20 minutes viewing TV.


----------



## 3colors

Thank you for taking the time to do this, I appreciate it.

Looks like about an average of 45W (idle and use).

It seems like a nice DVR but I don't really need the Sling capability and it's $200.
Decisions, decisions. I'm going to be a new Dish subscriber so I was looking at the 722K (w/OTA module) and the new 922.

Thank you again MrC for taking the time to check.


----------



## MrC

You're welcome.

I calculate about 40.5 watts avg. Standby (including power on spike) and 44.6 watts avg. when On. I'll post the table if requested.


----------

